# Questions for the EPEK boys



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

First off that new broadhead is lookin' very very nice. I do have a couple questions though.

1. Do you have final weight specs yet?

2. Do you ever see blade deployment due to the initial rapid forward motion of the arrow as it leaves the bow?

3. Any thoughts on price and availability?

4. How about a high res video so we can see more detail!

Thanks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> First off that new broadhead is lookin' very very nice. I do have a couple questions though.
> 
> 1. Do you have final weight specs yet?
> 
> ...


100 and 125 grain wts will be available

We used too. That was one of the big issues we had to overcome during the last year of testing and perfecting it's design. We have that problem solved now.

They will be priced very comparable to the other high end expendables on the market retailing for about $39.99 for a three pack.

You wanna buy us a high res video camera?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I highly doubt he want to pop for the camera Tex, but maybe if you want this to go big you had better think big.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info Tex. I'm really lookin' forward to seeing them in person.

I was hoping for a high resolution video...not the compressed YouTube format  If I had the money, I'd be happy to drop the cash for a HD video camera for ya! But it looks like I've got to spend my extra money on some new broadheads! 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I highly doubt he want to pop for the camera Tex, but maybe if you want this to go big you had better think big.


We are thinking big but not a "top heavy" big. We need to do little things at first and then as resources become available then we'll move up.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

We could all just pitch in and buy a couple packs of broadheads so they can afford that camera!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

These broadheads are actually pretty economical. Up front you pay maybe 5 or 6 bucks extra, but the thing you need to remember is that the practice feature saves money. Other points make you buy an expensive practice tip (rage, montec, etc.). Others break their blades or get jammed with foam. You can move the set screw on the epek so it never opens but flies just like it hunts. More practice with your broadhead plus a lot of money saved. That is my favorite feature of this head...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> These broadheads are actually pretty economical. Up front you pay maybe 5 or 6 bucks extra, but the thing you need to remember is that the practice feature saves money. Other points make you buy an expensive practice tip (rage, montec, etc.). Others break their blades or get jammed with foam. You can move the set screw on the epek so it never opens but flies just like it hunts. More practice with your broadhead plus a lot of money saved. *That is my favorite feature of this head*...


That is what I am very impressed with and interested in. I would love to not switch back and forth between practice tips and broad heads. I bought a target that you can shoot broad heads into, but it dulls the hell out of them.


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

When and where can we get these? If I'm lucky, they will be used on a nice AZ Bull this year!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

out west said:


> When and where can we get these? If I'm lucky, they will be used on a nice AZ Bull this year!!!





elk22hunter said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't seen an answer to the question "When will they be available to the public"? I want to buy some before the demand is too high to find'em.
> ...


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I am impressed by the durability. This is a broadhead that I will be able to shoot through several animals. That is a huge savings right there. The packaging is sweet too. I can't wait to get my hands on these. I hope I ckkkgggckk a royal elk with one.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow where have you been Deercatcher guy? Nice to hear from you.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

> Wow where have you been Deercatcher guy? Nice to hear from you.


I have been easing my way back in. Thanks for noticing. I have missed you all.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr. Deercatcher Guy.......................I cant help but notice that your NEXT post is going to be your "22nd" post and that should mean a lot to you............Make it a good one.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

> Mr. Deercatcher Guy.......................I cant help but notice that your NEXT post is going to be your "22nd" post and that should mean a lot to you............Make it a good one.


*22*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The infamous deercatcherguy has spoken, heed his advice.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

deercatcherguy said:


> *22*


I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Fellas-
I'm ready to help when you're ready. I know people...I can help. Lots of help, and potential lots of money.

Help, I'll field test and put you in contact with the right people. Then it's up to you.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Hey Fellas-
> I'm ready to help when you're ready. I know people...I can help. Lots of help, and potential lots of money.
> 
> Help, I'll field test and put you in contact with the right people. Then it's up to you.


Are you trying to tell us that you are in with Cabela's management and CEO's?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I happen to know the buyers for archery equipment, yes. That's what I'm telling you. I'm so close with them, I could practically be them. :roll: 

Seriously though, I can get you connected with the people that make those decisions with archery products.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Send some contact information in a PM to Epek or Myself and we will be on it like flies on Stink!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Caddis- just make sure these guys reimburse you, at minimum, the following items:

- 2 free bird mounts
- 1 "tow-your-bow" strap for ATVs
- 22 lbs of buffalo (cut and wrapped)
- 22 bull floats
and a fully guided Utah archery hunt........

So will we have to talk with Pro to buy these at the Expo?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Caddis- just make sure these guys reimburse you, at minimum, the following items:
> 
> - 2 free bird mounts
> - 1 "tow-your-bow" strap for ATVs
> ...


Someone has been paying attention................Good stuff!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just in it to help the guys. Don't own an ATV, and my Diamond doesn't get hurt. :lol: 
I did see Epek's picture in one of my magazines though...I think it was Petersen's. 

22 pounds of buffolo would be ok. 

Glad to help any way I can.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I was googling xc3's and got to a forum where an archery shop was taking orders for the new heads. Is this the best way to get them or should I wait and get them locally. I plan on getting an animal this year and I would love to do it with the xc3. (that doesn't sound right does it?)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I was googling xc3's and got to a forum where an archery shop was taking orders for the new heads. Is this the best way to get them or should I wait and get them locally. I plan on getting an animal this year and I would love to do it with the xc3. (that doesn't sound right does it?)


We have them available at http://www.odicction.com, and we will be selling them at the expo this weekend.


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pro,
What booth will you be in?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro, I can't get that site to load.

Nevermind....try this......... http://www.oddiction.com/shop/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FLY741 said:


> Pro,
> What booth will you be in?


#2409


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro, did I miss something, what is this website you are pimping?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Members will be buying products at dang near dealer cost. Think of it as the Costco or Sam's Club of the outdoor world. 

Right now there is alot of archery and hunting gear, with in the next month. There will be fishing, camping, hiking, rock climbing, waterfowl and dog training added to the site. Everyone has an addiction, and each person is different, we are just trying to help you guys "feed the addiction"

For the addicted perverts out there, we will be having some eye candy in the booth Saturday and Sunday. So come stop by.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> For the addicted perverts out there, we will be having some eye candy in the booth Saturday and Sunday. So come stop by.


I didn't know bwhntrs wife was going to be there!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I called in a few favors from southern -*|*-


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

How does one become a member of that fancy site PRO?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Just go to the website and there is a link that says memberships. Just click on that and it will guide you through it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> How does one become a member of that fancy site PRO?


I keep looking at the title of this thread...............scratch my head.............look at the title some more................scratch my head again.............I can't figure out how that question is pointed toward the Epek Boys! :lol:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Whereabouts is your booth located? As always, cool stuff and not enough MONEY!!!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Whereabouts is your booth located? As always, cool stuff and not enough MONEY!!!!!


They are most of the way towards the North end facing south but towards the east side of the north end if that makes sense. They are just west (next door) to a big wall type tent that hooks on to the back of a vehicle. (Whew, I was able to mention all four directions)


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

When and where is this Outdoor Expo you guys are talking about?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Going on now at the Salt Palace, pick up a discount coupon at a Toyota dealer or a Sportsman Warehouse, go to huntexpo.com for more info.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

I saw these today at their booth, They look even better in person!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

At first I wasn't going to even consider switching over from Thunderheads, but thought what the heck, I would give them a chance to win me over.

I purchased a pack of the 100 grain turkey heads this weekend, (you can get them at UAC or order from Pro’s website). 

Putting them together just required putting the ring on them and screwing them to your arrow. Since I was just practicing I locked out the blades so they didn’t deploy (easily accomplished with the provided Allen key). They shot like a dream for me, they hit exactly like my field points do, absolutely no planning on them unlike my thunderheads versus my field points.

Overall I was impressed with them; I’m switching over to them for the upcoming season.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It was nice chatting with you Pro, utfireman, tex, lifetimehunter, callofthewild and others. Like Hooligan said they are even better when you see them in person, those broadheads are awesome. Also thanks for the shirt guys.  On a side, my brother-in-law was laughing his ass off at the fact of how we have to introduce ourselves with our user names first then real names. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PRO is my real name. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I thought Tex _was_ my real name... 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am seriously offering a money deal to which ever of my children will name my grandchild "22". I have never seen a person named a number. Not spell it out.........Just 22...................I haven't had any takers yet. It is a name!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

jahan said:


> It was nice chatting with you Pro, utfireman, tex, lifetimehunter, callofthewild and others. Like Hooligan said they are even better when you see them in person, those broadheads are awesome. Also *thanks for the shirt* guys.  On a side, my brother-in-law was laughing **** at the fact of how we have to introduce ourselves with our user names first then real names. :lol:


*SHIRT ????*

I couldn't even get a bumper sticker out of the tight wads.... :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice chatting with you Pro, utfireman, tex, lifetimehunter, callofthewild and others. Like Hooligan said they are even better when you see them in person, those broadheads are awesome. Also *thanks for the shirt* guys.  On a side, my brother-in-law was laughing **** at the fact of how we have to introduce ourselves with our user names first then real names. :lol:
> ...


I have both here waiting for you to pick up. You were in too big of a hurry to get an autograph at the other end of the expo.  :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Autographs?? WTH? I told my wife we weren't going to the show because you never get to pick anything up there... so we went for a drive. If I'd known I could decorate her car with a bumpersticker, let alone get autographs, I'd totally have been there. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > It was nice chatting with you Pro, utfireman, tex, lifetimehunter, callofthewild and others. Like Hooligan said they are even better when you see them in person, those broadheads are awesome. Also *thanks for the shirt* guys.  On a side, my brother-in-law was laughing **** at the fact of how we have to introduce ourselves with our user names first then real names. :lol:
> ...


You've just got to know who's corn to butter. I got a pen, fridge magnet, hat, bumper sticker, t-shirt, and a hoodie. 8) AND, Pro autographed my t-shirt! Suckaas!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I guess I didnt butter the right corn :? cause I didnt get any of that there good stuff either!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> I guess I didnt butter the right corn :? cause I didnt get any of that there good stuff either!


Maybe they didn't want to get rid of us like they did 'ole Tex...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I didnt butter the right corn :? cause I didnt get any of that there good stuff either!
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > bigbuckhunter64 said:
> ...


Whadaya mean "Bingo"? Somebody in that booth had to be there to sell something. 8)


----------

